# Wheel Suggestions?



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

Hey guys and gals,
Still thinking about some 18" wheels for the car, and wondered what you guys thought of these pics. After seeing what some wheels are going for (like HRE), I guess I can't say "money is no object." Wow are they expensive!!







Anyway, I think I'd like a replica wheel that looks something like these pics - any ideas?
















Thanks!


----------



## jal6231 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Wheel Suggestions? (GLI_Man)*

Try Hartmann
http://forums.audiworld.com/c6a6/msgs/14130.phtml


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Wheel Suggestions? (jal6231)*

Awesome! Thanks for the link and the pics.















19" might be a bit big for what I was looking for (and hoping to spend). Hopefully they have 18"s...


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Wheel Suggestions? (GLI_Man)*


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Wheel Suggestions? (GLI_Man)*









19 inch Bentley.



_Modified by Paldi at 7:40 PM 12-14-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Wheel Suggestions? (Paldi)*









18 inch Phaeton


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Wheel Suggestions? (GLI_Man)*

Similar style... just a few more spokes...


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Wheel Suggestions? (GotKidz)*

Looks like Hartmann has their cast version of the B7 RS4 wheel available in 17", 18", 19".
http://www.hartmannwheels.com/...=Audi







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
I haven't seen the weight though - I'll have to email them Not sure if a few pounds savings from going forged will be worth the clink.










_Modified by GLI_Man at 3:15 PM 12-16-2005_


----------

